# IBCC Equivalence Formula For All Boards of Education!



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,
here is a link to Equivalence formula used by IBCC and it covers every single education system around the world, ranging from O/A levels, AP, IB, and many others.

Click here to download:
IBCC Equivalence Conversion Formula

(It is word document, not an internet file.)
I hope it helps everyone, especially those who are considering to go to Pakistan for MBBS or some other profession#happy


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Great find, myctoRule! 

I've gone ahead and converted it to a PDF file and attached it to this post so that our users may view it in their browser without having to open it in Microsoft Word.

So if anyone is interested in trying to figure out what their IBCC Equivalence Certificate conversion score will be, be sure to look through this file!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

You guys are all welcome and thanks Rehan for converting this Microsoft Word file into pdf.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

can some one convert this result for me,83.11% in olevels(equivalenced) and now expecting A* in chem and A* in bio and D in physics, (A-LEVELS)may be around 70% in mcats???? WILL i be able to meet the merit of any govt. run med school or any one has any idea of foreign seats last merit in Allama iqbal and SIMS.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks very much for the info. However, correct me if I'm wrong but I think they don't look at internal exam marks because I know people who got into AMC and Shifa who had an equivalence of 85 and not 80.75 for staright A's. After all, there is often no assessment for internal marks in Pakistan. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

amerhch said:


> can some one convert this result for me,83.11% in olevels(equivalenced) and now expecting A* in chem and A* in bio and D in physics, (A-LEVELS)may be around 70% in mcats???? WILL i be able to meet the merit of any govt. run med school or any one has any idea of foreign seats last merit in Allama iqbal and SIMS.


Sorry for the late response...
These are the cut-offs for some public medical colleges in 2009 (Probably increased by 0.5% each by 2012):
KEMU: 87.5545
AIMC: 85.9364
SIMS: 84.2273
NMC: 84.1455
PMC: 83.4182
RMC: 83.3364
QAMC: 82.8818
SMC: 82.8182
NSMC: 82.7909
SZMC: 82.6818
DCD: 82.5818
NID: 82.4273
DSPMC: 82.4091

Hope this helps, good luck to you and all!


----------



## aishatara (Jun 1, 2012)

*Help! conversion*

I was just wondering if someone can covert my grades 
3A* 8A at GCSE
A-level AAB 
AA in two AS level (first year)


----------



## aishatara (Jun 1, 2012)

*physics*

I have no physics A-level. Only up to GCSE. Will this affect my application?
I got an A


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

aishatara said:


> I have no physics A-level. Only up to GCSE. Will this affect my application?
> I got an A


I do think you need to take physics in A-Levels also, but perhaps they only need an O-Level physics. I think you should try contacting the med colleges you're aiming at to clarify it.


----------



## aishatara (Jun 1, 2012)

*physics*



heartbreak said:


> I do think you need to take physics in A-Levels also, but perhaps they only need an O-Level physics. I think you should try contacting the med colleges you're aiming at to clarify it.



Thank you  if British students take the entrance test, I will revise A-level for the exam, but I really don't want to do A-level physics. I already do 5 A-levels at the moment and an extra Spanish qualification so it will be too much work


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

As far as I know, if you apply to Shifa, their entry test is based on SAT 2 material and A-Level material. However, chances are lower in public colleges since it is based entirely on FSc. Best wishes!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry to say guys but physics is VERY important for the equivalence certificate as well as entrance test in Pakistan#sad


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

aishatara said:


> I have no physics A-level. Only up to GCSE. Will this affect my application?
> I got an A


If you want to get into a public medical college then you definetly need to have a physics at A-Level otherwise you will have to take admission in a private college as foreign student who will charge around $14000. With your grade, even if you get an E in Physics A-Level you will still get in a public medical college. 

I think you have two options if you want to apply in Pakistan:

1- Pass your A-Level physics in Januray 2013 and wait another year before applying in Pakistan. You might only have to pay ?150 per year fee.

2- Pass SAT II Subject test in Bio, Chem and Math ( assuming you have math as your third A-Level) and apply into a private college as foreign student but you will have to pay around $14000 per year. 

If I were you, I will get addmission in *Prague, Czech Republic *rather than paying $14000 to a private college in Pakistan .There are many Pakistani student studying there in Prague. The best thing is that you dont need to do a house job in UK or take PLAB test which will be required if you do your MBBS from Pakistan. you will be able to start a job in hospital straight away after passing your medicine degree from *Prague, Czech Republic.*

You can get more information about Prague from English Medical Degree Courses - Medical Degree Programmes.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for finding and posting this! It really helped to give me an idea of what to expect.


----------

